# Complain about why you hate Lyft in this thread.



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyft is so bad I figure it's time for us all to vent all the things that we hate Lyft for.

I haven't driven for Lyft in over a year and a half and I'm in a market that still pays 63 cents a mile. Stupid ass policies, giving rides to other drivers as you drive to pax, cancelling rides when you get stopped at a red light, not paying cancellation fees, stealing surge money and charging pax without giving you any, paying you 60 percent less while renting a car, cutting rates without telling you or asking you to agree to them, and there are mamy more things. I could be here all night describing the things Lyft does that even Uber doesn't do.

@@@@ you Lyft


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

When you hit "arrive" to find out where they're going, and it just tells you a street name and number without the city, or a business name with no address at all.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you are here to complain can I ask why? Nobody here can fix or improve anything. Complain to Lyft or do something else.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I don’t hate the entire app but it is annoying to have to keep remembering to hit sign off after last ride so I don’t automatically get assigned a ride with long pickup or low rated pax.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> If you are here to complain can I ask why? Nobody here can fix or improve anything. Complain to Lyft or do something else.


If you are here not to complain, can I ask why ?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

No night mode for the app, because that's still such an insurmountable technical challenge 12 years after the iPhone first went on sale.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> If you are here to complain can I ask why? Nobody here can fix or improve anything. Complain to Lyft or do something else.


Yes they can, just delete the app, problem solved.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ping Volume so low my AR % will never be above 90% to see how long or direction of trip.

$ uses of the Destination filter gone. You guys are a real piece of work for that $h!t.

Ask me to rate the app for today when I long off because I got an Uber trip and haven't completed a lyft trip. smh...

Never gets the Orange County Toll Road amount correct. Always a few cents short. Does anyone see a correlation.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Continuously getting nothing less than a 20 minute ride to go and PICK UP the pax from their start location


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Lyft is so bad I figure it's time for us all to vent all the things that we hate Lyft for.
> 
> I haven't driven for Lyft in over a year and a half and I'm in a market that still pays 63 cents a mile. Stupid ass policies, giving rides to other drivers as you drive to pax, cancelling rides when you get stopped at a red light, not paying cancellation fees, stealing surge money and charging pax without giving you any, paying you 60 percent less while renting a car, cutting rates without telling you or asking you to agree to them, and there are mamy more things. I could be here all night describing the things Lyft does that even Uber doesn't do.
> 
> @@@@ you Lyft


Lyft : So much Promise.

So Little Delivery !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> Continuously getting nothing less than a 20 minute ride to go and PICK UP the pax from their start location


^^^ Another way of jacking your AR% rating.

Same with minor requests.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Yes they can, just delete the app, problem solved.


So you want them to delete your app??



uberdriverfornow said:


> If you are here not to complain, can I ask why ?


what do you expect complaining here ro accomplish?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Somebody should document how dangerous the app is when you're trying to sign out and it just keeps on sending ride request to you over and over and over again


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So you want them to delete your app??
> 
> 
> what do you expect complaining here ro accomplish?


I don't need to accomplish anything with this thread.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Hmm every trip I ignore they threaten me

Every trip I cancel they threaten me

They automatically log me off like I'm their employee

They threaten me for not working off the clock(while not being paid)

They think they can threaten or punish me when they're not paying me

They assume I'm dumb or desperate

Nothing they send me benefits me it's all lies & fraud

They actually try to text me for "support" & use emoticons like I'm a child

They threaten me for not working for free

They punish me for not working off the clock by locking me out for 5, 30, 60, 90 minutes

They punish me for not working for free the same way

They send me emails that are insulting

They add rides I would never accept then threaten me when I cancel

They ignore emails for days or weeks sometimes they just never respond

They threaten & punish me for contacting pax to get the details of my contract per my rights

They send me requests 10+ miles away

They send me requests 5+ miles away

They let riders use fake names, fake pics, & don't verify them

The emails they send hide the info I sent & don't reference what ride so who knows what it's about

They hide what rider pays so drivers can't screenshot & show them taking 50-90% of fares when 10% is what middlemen who do nothing get

They flood Craigslist with blatantly false bait & switch ads that lie about earnings which is fraud

Destination filters never work they are useless

They pop up silly cartoon graphics and warnings obscuring the map every chance they get

Every scheduled ride shows $3-4 gross lol whose doing those haha

They treat me like an employee

They don't pay full toll and I'm not putting a government stalking device in my car to get it

It takes 2+ button presses to do anything endanging my life

No dark mode

They actually think I'll ever take a shared ride

They once forced the lower Lyft rides when I'm xl only so I had to complain I'm not going to listen & ignore pings every 2 minutes I'll never accept so give me my xl only option back which they did

But the main thing is 90+% of the requests they send me are attempts to defraud me into working for free which is human trafficking they insult me like I can't do math and figure out .60 per mile 1970s wages won't cover my costs unless going 10+ miles but hide that info from me because most trips are less than 5 miles


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Lyft is so bad I figure it's time for us all to vent all the things that we hate Lyft for.
> 
> I haven't driven for Lyft in over a year and a half and I'm in a market that still pays 63 cents a mile. Stupid ass policies, giving rides to other drivers as you drive to pax, cancelling rides when you get stopped at a red light, not paying cancellation fees, stealing surge money and charging pax without giving you any, paying you 60 percent less while renting a car, cutting rates without telling you or asking you to agree to them, and there are mamy more things. I could be here all night describing the things Lyft does that even Uber doesn't do.
> 
> @@@@ you Lyft


Why complain to us if you haven't driven for Lyft in year and half?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> Why complain to us if you haven't driven for Lyft in year and half?


Cause I feel like it. And Lyft is horrible.


----------



## YCRTTX (Aug 8, 2015)

After 1100 rides with a 4.83 driver rating, they deactivated my account based on two riders who had their heads in their phones and didn't see me get cut off, but only felt the hard braking, so they complained about unsafe driving. I offered dash cam footage to prove that I was in fact driving safely by NOT REAR-ENDING SOMEONE, and they ignored me, so f#&*($ them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> Nothing they send me benefits me it's all lies & fraud
> 
> They threaten & punish me for contacting pax to get the details of my contract per my rights
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cause I feel like it. And Lyft is horrible.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> Hmm every trip I ignore they threaten me
> 
> Every trip I cancel they threaten me
> 
> ...


This seems to be a pretty comprehensive list


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Not to derail the negativity here, but I do like that we can see an exact pick up address most times, unlike Uber where we just see a little map and have to guess the pickup spot quickly before it clicks off the screen.

Plus I like seeing pax photos in about half the Lyft pings whereas Uber has none.

And I like seeing the pax first name before accepting, unlike Uber.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Not to derail the negativity here, but I do like that we can see an exact pick up address most times, unlike Uber where we just see a little map and have to guess the pickup spot quickly before it clicks off the screen.
> 
> Plus I like seeing pax photos in about half the Lyft pings whereas Uber has none.
> 
> And I like seeing the pax first name before accepting, unlike Uber.


Who said those are Passenger photos ... I'm sure they match the made up name that goes with it...

I once had a ride come across from JESUS out of pure curiosity I took it.. the pic was of Jesus on the cross ...

LYFT DOES NOT give 2 Shyts about driver safety which is why I call their abuse hotline whenever I need anything .. I'm always on the phone with the Philippines in minutes... F LYFT.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I do like that we can see an exact pick up address most times, unlike Uber where we just see a little map and have to guess the pickup spot quickly before it clicks off the screen.


+1. One of the few things they definitely have an edge over Uber. Makes it much easier for me to judge whether I want to accept the ping or not.

But those damn passive-aggressive messages after letting pings expire...


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

I think it is IMMORAL when the Lyft app auto-accepts Long Rides and Shared Rides. For this reason I cancel MOST auto-accepted rides. They are DELIBERATELY trying to force these on you. We should know BEFORE we accept a ride if it is going to be Long or Shared.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

When you hit "X" and the pop-up comes on to accept more rides.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Who said those are Passenger photos ... I'm sure they match the made up name that goes with it...


I've talked to people about their pictures. They are real. The few people who have good quality photos tend to match the actual person.

The photo thing is one of the only advantages of the Lyft app.

As for bad things with Lyft, the Google Maps API integration is garbage compared to Uber (when you use Google Maps as a third party nav in iOS).


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Not to derail the negativity here, but I do like that we can see an exact pick up address most times, unlike Uber where we just see a little map and have to guess the pickup spot quickly before it clicks off the screen.
> 
> Plus I like seeing pax photos in about half the Lyft pings whereas Uber has none.
> 
> And I like seeing the pax first name before accepting, unlike Uber.


Uber used to show address I once knew every hotel 30+ miles from airport simply by address if you're not a complete idiot you can still zoom in & see where you are going I guess harder for drivers while on the road but I'm in the bed I can still see it's the Walmart, rail station, mall, shopping plaza & now I know certain hotels are 2.1 miles, .08 miles etc

Half Lyft photos are cartoons, fake, or blank, names only let you discriminate on ethnicity

All I need is destination and I'm fine, don't care where they from, what color they are, their name, what they look like or pick up address as long as I know where they are going or it's the airport so I know im making a legal wage over my costs I'm good


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Expiration of destination mode if they don't find any matches. I believe it's 30 minutes or so. And if you use destination mode then remove it or turn off the app, it's counted as being used even if you didn't get a ride with it.

Uber's destination mode doesn't expire. And if you *don't* get a ride with it, they don't count it as used.


----------

